

How Successful Hackers Test Startup Ideas for $50  - FnF
http://fundersandfounders.com/how-to-test-your-startup-idea-for-50/

======
michael_fine
Honestly, the easier way of doing this is to just build the MVP. This is what
an MVP is designed for, and sometimes you don't even have to build the
product. In the Lean Startup, a startup which bought you food from grocery
stores and suggested recipes had no actual software. The CEO and CTO did all
the work at first

------
markyc
really, the homepage?

------
vshyshov
Awesome! That's so unusual

